# Homemade ice spud



## redneckdan (Dec 14, 2004)

Anyone use a ice spud that they made? I'm trying to figure out how to make one since buying one isn't in this college student's budget but I can find plenty of steel laying around.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

I'm using a homemade spud. The business end is 1/2 steel plate about 2" wide and 8" long welded to a length of steel tubing and a tee handle on the other end. Easy to do if you can find that materials.


----------



## redneckdan (Dec 14, 2004)

what kind of angle did you put on the business end of the spud. Pics would be great if you could. I was thinking a 3/4" x 2" x 12" piece of flat bar attached to a tube that would fit on a wooden handle. I was thinking wood for the handle because it does not transmit as much vibration as metal.


----------



## The Whale (Jan 12, 2001)

Here is a photo of my spud. Sorry it is a bit blurry, my bad. Anyway, made it out of 5/8" octagonal bar. hardened the "fingers' by oil quenching. This design blows away all the other head styles, especially the simple "flat bar" types. This thing will blast through 4" of ice in three hits. The sharpened, splayed fingers just destroy the ice when it hits. Large chunks of ice just fly. best I've seen yet. Fingers are approx. 6" long, use my hand as scale. Five foot of bar for handle with a 3" cross tube at the top with a rope through it. Check it out:


----------



## Inseine (Oct 8, 2004)

I'm not sure if you located close to me, but I have 8 spuds in my garage and you are welcome to come by and get one. I'm located a little north of Detroit. PM me if you are interested.


----------



## FishDaddy09 (Dec 11, 2004)

A lot of people make the "chisel" end out of old leaf spring. I guess its hard enough to hold a good edge.


----------



## handliner (May 9, 2005)

Good job on the spud, whale. Looks easy to make and like it will really rip the ice.


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

The Whale said:


>


Sweet Whale, with that and your electric auger you're ready for anything.


----------



## The Whale (Jan 12, 2001)

Thanks guys. Not my idea though, a friend I work with came up with this design a few years ago. It really does kick butt on the ice. Makes for quick holes on the early ice or for ripping open old ones.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

The Whale said:


> Thanks guys. Not my idea though, a friend I work with came up with this design a few years ago. It really does kick butt on the ice. Makes for quick holes on the early ice or for ripping open old ones.


Awesome looking device you've got there! Any chance you guy's are making these to sell? How's that design for cleaning up/chamfering the bottom out of a gas auger hole?


----------



## SleePac (Jun 6, 2005)

Inseine said:


> I'm not sure if you located close to me, but I have 8 spuds in my garage and you are welcome to come by and get one. I'm located a little north of Detroit. PM me if you are interested.


Inseine - Check your inbox for a private message. Thanks.


----------



## The Whale (Jan 12, 2001)

Not really set up for producing these spuds. I "liberated' some materials from an employer to make mine.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

"Liberate" some for mine too Jeff!

K00L!


----------



## redneckdan (Dec 14, 2004)

I got mine materials from dumptser diving. The attachment for the handle is .9 wall x 1.5 inch 4130 Chromemoly tube. the head is a piece of mild steel, 1/2x3x12 inches. I machined the first bevel on a vertical mill and I'm still grinding the second bevel (the sharp edge). Tomorrow, I'm gonna go wander around the woods and find a hickory or maple tree for a handle. I gotta take it back home over thanks giving and fit it because I don't have a draw knife up here.


----------

